# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Help ondergewicht

## Tuimelaar

Dag Allemaal,

Ik zit met een probleem met m'n moeder. Zij is 63 jaar en is in korte tijd veel afgevallen. Nou was ze al niet zo een grote eter, maar nu eet ze bijna helemaal niks meer. Ze drinkt wel genoeg vocht, maar haar bovenlichaam wordt zo mager dat het gewoon te eng is om te zien.
Ik heb er van alles aan gedaan om haar naar de dokter te laten gaan, maar ze weigert en zegt dat ze zich goed voelt. Alleen ik geloof daar niks van, omdat ik gewoon zie dat het bergafwaarts gaat. Ik merk het ook aan haar dat ze slomer praat etc. Als gevolg van ondervoeding zie ik ook hier en daar wat donkere plekken op haar gezicht komen wat zwaar ingevallen is.

Wat kan ik doen? Ik kan haar niet dwingen :-(
Eet adviezen volgt ze ook niet op om een calorierijk dieet te gaan volgen.

Ik heb soms het gevoel dat ik er zelf nog het meest onder lijdt, omdat m'n gevoel zegt dat het niet goed zit.

Ik weet het niet meer! Ik ben bang dat er straks iets naar boven komt en dat het dan te laat is :Frown: 
gr,
Walter

----------


## heine

Ik snap wat je bedoelt ik heb het zelfde met een vriendin gisteren hele gesprekken gevoerd maar ik denk ook dat ze wat achter houd voor mij .Haar man kan er ook niet tegen aan als hij zich ook in het gesprek mengt breekt de hel los. Ze drenkt redelijk wat wijn en rookt nogal wat van die kleine sigaren 60 jaar en 43 kilogram we hebben afgesproken dat ik 10 kilo verlies en zei 5 kilo moet aan komen in de zelfde tijd we zullen zien

----------

